# "Anschwärzen" im Board? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!



## Anglerboard-Team (15. Mai 2006)

*"Anschwärzen im Board"? Geht ja wohl gar nicht!*

Schlechte Kritiken, schlechte Erfahrungen hier und dort, schlechte
Behandlung und was sonst noch alles schlecht sein kann - über alles kann und
sollte man im Board berichten, damit nicht noch mehr Boardies hereinfallen
und gegebenenfalls finanziellen Schaden davontragen. 
Solange diese Berichterstattung fair von statten geht und die Fakten 100% belegbar sind,dem "anderen" die Möglichkeit zur Stellungnahme und Berichtigung gegeben wird, haben wir keinerlei Bauchschmerzen damit. 
Eine gütliche Einigung und Beseitigung eines Streits sollte das Ziel sein und hat immer positive Auswirkungen - für alle Beteiligten!!.

Kein Mensch, der viel macht und tut, wird fehlerfrei arbeiten. Jemand, der
behauptet, er habe noch nie Fehler gemacht, hat scheinbar auch noch nicht
gearbeitet. Das gilt für Versender, Händler, Hersteller genauso, wie für uns
Angler! Jeder macht Fehler! Es wird - wie schon geschrieben - immer eine
Sache des Umgangs bleiben, wie schlechte Ereignisse ausgehen.

Warum eine solche offizielle "Stellungnahme", obwohl keine wirkliche und
offensichtliche Not dazu besteht? Eine berechtigte Frage.

Nun, innerhalb kurzer Zeit wurde mehrfach Kontakt aufgrund weniger schöner
Anlässe zu uns, der Anglerboard-Redaktion, aufgenommen. Unterschiedliche
Händler und Vertreter von verschiedenen Anbietern (Händler, Versender, Reiseanbieter) beklagten, sie wären von (angeblichen?) "Anglerboard-Mitgliedern" unter Druck gesetzt worden. 
Man drohte, den Unmut über den jeweiligen Anbieter massiv im Board kund zu tun, um ihn damit zu schaden!
*
Dazu ganz kurz:
Dieses Vorgehen angeblicher Mitglieder ist absolut inakzeptabel und wird von
keinem (Redaktions)mitglied toleriert. Die gesamte Redaktion verurteilt dies
aufs Schärfste! Einzelne Probleme zwischen zwei Parteien sind persönlich
auszutragen und nicht auf einer öffentlichen Kommunikationsplattform, wie
Anglerboard.de sie zur Verfügung stellt.*

Der Informationsfluss funktioniert nun einmal immer in zwei Richtungen,
sobald mehrere Parteien betroffen sind. Von daher sind wir leider zur
Stellungnahme gezwungen worden, um Euch, Euer und Anglerboards Ansehen und Eurem Interesse an uns als Infoplattform zu schützen.

Wir hoffen, dass diese Vorfälle eine absolute Ausnahme waren und in Zukunft
nicht wieder vorkommen werden. Wir wünschen uns auch, dass wir in keiner
Weise Kontakt zu "Mitgliedern" aufnehmen müssen, um angebliche Vorkommnisse (auf)klären zu müssen.

*Wir sind eine Infoplattform von Anglern für Angler und kein Druckmittel!*

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

